# Truffle Truffles in Dirt



## LPBeier (Mar 12, 2011)

As part of the Mushroom Challenge I infused truffles with a hint of truffle oil and dropped them into a rich chocolate mousse.

*Truffle Truffles*

6 oz good quality bittersweet chocolate (I used Lindt)
1/2 cup whipping/heavy cream
scant few drops of white truffle oil*
Cocoa for coating

Chop chocolate for easy melting and place in a heat proof bowl.  Add a drop or two of the truffle oil to the cream in a small sauce pan.  Heat the cream just until small bubbles form on the edges.  Pour over the chocolate, wait five minutes and then stir until melted and smooth.  Taste and adjust the truffle oil as needed, being careful to add only a bit at a time.  The taste can become overpowering quickly (you can add more chocolate and warmed cream if necessary)

Place ganache in fridge for an hour or so to firm up.  Then form into uneven balls and dip in cocoa powder.  Return to the fridge uncovered until firm.  The truffles can be eaten alone or with mousse below.
*
Chocolate Mousse*

I make many types of chocolate mousse but I love this one because it's custardy base could be eaten all on it's own, and yet turns into a beautiful fluffy and light mousse with the addition of whipping cream!

4 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup heavy/whipping cream
6 ounces semi or bitter sweet chocolate, chopped
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup heavy/whipping cream
2 tbsp cocoa

Beat egg yolks in a heat proof bowl until they are thick an lemon coloured (about 3 minutes).  Add sugar gradually and beat until well combined.

Heat 1 cup cream in a medium saucepan just until small bubbles form on the edges.  Add half of the hot cream to the egg mixture, stirring constantly so eggs do not cook.  Once it is smooth, pour this into the pan of cream and heat on low, stirring constantly until thick but do not let boil (about 5 minutes).  Take off heat and add vanilla.  Place custard in a bowl and cover the surface with plastic wrap.  Refrigerate until chilled (about 1 to 2 hours).

Meanwhile, mix cocoa and remaining cream in a mixing bowl.  Chill bowl and beaters at least 1 hour.  Whip this mixture until light and fluffy (will not be as light as plain whipped cream).  Gently fold chocolate cream into the custard until well blended and light.

For the truffle dessert, take truffles out of the fridge onto a flat plate about 1/2 hour before serving to bring to room temperature.  Allow 3 truffles per serving.  When ready to serve, place desired amount of mousse in a serving bowl (preferably clear so show off the custard). Finely grate some chocolate over mousse surface and place 3 truffles half way into the mousse.  

Store extra mousse and truffles in containers in the fridge for up to two days.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> As part of the Mushroom Challenge I infused truffles with a hint of truffle oil and dropped them into a rich chocolate mousse.
> 
> *Truffle Truffles*
> 
> ...


Now you've gone and done it The kids and s-i-l Jon will oink for a week over this. It's making my mouth water.
Thanks
kades


----------

